# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What are some of your lucid dream 'powers.'?

## kokujin

what do you do? what can you do?


- ghost/float through windows and walls
- forcelike powers, (I have to point)
- one time made it rain in a spot then spot tiny umbrellas under  ::banana:: 

And I teleported one time to f'n Kyoto or something.

----------


## Rhyan420

Can do anything

----------


## jed001

i can fly  and teleport

----------


## Arch

> Can do anything



I agree, but I would prefer to stick to a single genre of powers for each dream!

----------


## Enjyu

So far the only powers I was able to use were telekinesis and summoning. But I was only able to summon objects, I couldn't summon a dream character.

----------


## Avalanche

I once channeled a light green/white aura around me, which shaped itself into two blades at the end of my arms, and I could also generate shields made out of the same aura, which I used to protect myself and the two DCs I was with. I think I tried to do something else, but it didn't work.

This was all in a regular dream, but it was quite vivid so I'm counting it as my internal power, so yeah.

----------


## ultranova

Well, the most "advanced" power I've "achieved" so  far is stopping time.

----------


## Puffin

In a nutshell, these are my most common powers.

*In every dream:*
Super strength
Invulnerability
DC speech/action control
*In many dreams:*
Flying
Super jumping
*In the occasional dream:*
Pyrokinesis
Also, I've moved this to _Dream Control_.  :smiley:

----------


## Typho

-Shoot spinning water blasts

-Breathe underwater

-Take control of people

-"Skate" Across the ground at ~50mph

-(Sometimes) Fly on a jet of blue fire

-(Sometimes) Shoot energy balls

----------


## Kaira

Powers that I've used are:
-Breathing underwater (happens automatically)
-Invulnerability (sometimes happens automatically)
-Super strength (sometimes happens automatically)
-Healing
-Flying (one of the first things I usually do in a lucid)
-Walking on water (used it in a few dreams)
-Pyrokinesis
-Teleportation (Only used it maybe two or three times, and I've done it by simply wanting to go somewhere and by creating a portal)
-Size alteration (growing or shrinking myself)
-Telekinesis (mainly use it to control water, but I've also used it to fight bad guys)
-Summoning 
-Ghost (floating through objects)

----------


## Crow360

Some of the main ones I use to mess around with are:

Telekinesis
Flying
Summoning (I summon things that are practical, like milkshakes  ::D: )
Controlling earth (not as in planet Earth, but as in rocks, dirt, etc)

And thats it for the main stuff

----------


## Hukif

Teleport, modify my body, magic, summoning, control basic elements, go into astral mode (Ghost mode, not AP stuff), use several anormal senses, and a few others.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Most Common / Favorite Powers*
- Telekinesis
- Flight (which I tend to look at as telekinesis, generally)
- Phasing through solid objects
- Walking on water
- Super strength
- Super speed
- Superhuman agility
- Enhanced martial arts ability (able to fight with speed and technique that I can't in real life)
- Summoning objects (though this one is dodgy sometimes)
- Ability to catch, deflect and absorb bullets. 
- Energy aura
- Kamehameha wave


*Occasional Usages*
- Body morphing (fingers into claws; full transformations; etc)
- Pyrokinesis
- Time manipulation
- Changing landscape
- Teleporting (though it never really works the way I want it to.  :tongue2: )
- Bringing inanimate things to life

*Done Once*
- Called down a Satellite Laser attack from the sky, which blew up an entire police force, led by Morgan Freeman.
- Did Vegeta's Final Explosion once and blew up the Earth, to complete the task of the month.

...that's all I can think of at the moment.

----------


## pusga

Flying at an INCREDIBLE speed. Once I flew from Earth to Jupiter in less then 3 seconds.
Teleporting. Once I teleported from Space to the Earth. It was the same dream as the one above /\
Summoning objects. Summoned a katana once.

----------


## Marm

The ability to be extremely condescending and ignorant.

----------


## Ikkalebob

I could probably do anything given the effort, but the ones I find easiest are super strength and flying.

----------


## Avalanche

> I could probably do anything given the effort, but the ones I find easiest are super strength and flying.



Anyone can do anything, it just takes a stable dream and a wide imagination.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah. I think we should motion away from answering with "anything," and list things that we've _actually_ done. Just sayin.'  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Like, like... being a planet? Either that or controlling DCs or making stuff seem slow-motion. Too many things, I want a list too, better yet if its done by someone else <.<

----------


## sodaman28

> *Most Common / Favorite Powers*
> - Telekinesis
> - Flight (which I tend to look at as telekinesis, generally)
> - Phasing through solid objects
> - Walking on water
> - Super strength
> - Super speed
> - Superhuman agility
> - Enhanced martial arts ability (able to fight with speed and technique that I can't in real life)
> ...



That's cool, but I still have yet to attain Lucidity. When I do I'm going SSJ4 and going to have tons of fun! (Had to remove links because I just joined)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've never been able to tell whether or not I"ve actually made the transformation into SSJ. I can expel the energy and get the glow around me, but I really have never had a way to look at myself and see if I've changed into one. Haha.

----------


## Emiko

These are the 'powers' I've used in lucid dreams:

- Superhero-style flight
- Floating around as if in reduced gravity
- Walking through walls and other solid objects, like windows and mirrors
- Creating a portal (sort of; I've only done this once, and it didn't quite work exactly how I wanted it to)
- Teleportation by closing my eyes, spinning around, and thinking of where I want to go
- Getting DCs to do things by expecting them to (again, I've only done this once)
- Summoning objects

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Going to galactic school and using full chakra in a spirit body was my favorite. The air was clear and I could use my souls spiritual abilities.

-flying through the galaxies,
-using lightning bolts and hyper gates
-using death's scythe (I was using his ability to travel, not his scythe though)
-going on adventures through the astral planes and spiritual realms
-being a girl and boy and bang myself (I did something close)
-talking to what could be real aliens (they're just as impressive as the real thing)
-trying to find real people in spiritual realms
-using telekinesis on the scale of planets and stars
-using a matrix like google earth to control all the earth's matter and information
-exploring the amazing creative power of the unconscious*

----------


## Hukif

Now that this is alive again, no powers now, but will get them back.

----------


## WDr

Water and ice bending!!!  ::banana::   ::banana:: TelekinesisSometimes flyingI'm kinda good making plants grow, and trees blossom etc...Bullying DCs :mwahaha:  ::evil:: .... And fell guilty about it afterwards  :Sad:  ::undecided:: Lose control and mimic a hyper rabbit on speed :woohoo:  :Fame: Im trying to get better with teleporting... :poof:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Tested/discovered a couple of new powers, over the past few weeks.

1) Creating a force field of energy around me, by just 'pushing out' from my center, in all directions. I've created force fields before, but it was either by holding up my hand between myself and the threat, or by creating a blazing aura of energy, like most Dragonball Z characters. This new one seemed much more static and spherical, though. Example

2) A new way of catching bullets. Usually, I will either just catch them or block them with my hand, dodge them, or just let them hit me and either absorb or ricochet off. In a recent dream, though, when I was getting fired upon by dozens of thugs, I drew my hands in front of me like I was holding a basketball, and concentrated on drawing all of the bullets to that spot. They all were sucked into this space between my hands and collected there, as if held in place by magnets. Then, when I figured I had enough, I pushed my hands out and shot the bullets back at all of my attackers. (If you have ever seen the movie _District 9_, and you remember the part with the bullet-catching mech suit, you know what I'm talking about.  :vicious: )

[Edit]
And if you haven't seen it, Here's the part I'm taking about. Warning: It gets a little messy. Lol.

----------


## AlexHumva

Depends on the dream; I'm mostly a more go with the flow guy, so I don't control much, but I do have the whole 'teleport via mirrors' thing down, as well as some shapeshifting and control over matter. I have on occasion been a pyrokinetic as well.

----------


## Taffy

I'm getting good at shapeshifting now.

----------


## lawilahd

flying, shooting web outta my hands still gotta work on things like summoning and teleporting and gotta refine my flying skills lol

----------


## fOrceez

- Hypnotising DCs
- Alot of teleporting
- Telekinesis
- Flying
- Phasing through objects
- Summoning objects ^__^

I've always been able to teleport.. even during my first lucid dream, and it's alot of fun  ::D:  Seeing a new dream scene straight away it's pretty dang amazing.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Receiving oral.

Havnt had the chance to do anything else lol!

 ::D:

----------


## espsika

> Can do anything



Can you AP via LD?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Causing a Batman-esque grappling hook and line to shoot out of my wrist, and swinging from it.

----------


## Zoth

So far very few

- Walking trough solid objects (walls, windows)
- Fly
- Multiply objects/animals
- Telekinesis

I want:
- to bend elements
- shapeshift
- teleport  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Oneirin

- Fly
- Go through walls and ceiling
- Use mirrors as portals
- Control (roughly) what the upcoming area is going to look like

----------


## Din

-High-jumping (though this had been the result of an attempt to fly).
-Firing an energy beam.
-Turning day to night.

----------


## Naiya

I have great teleportation skills. I'm also very partial to fire and exploding fireballs as well as lightning.  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche

I made a DC change into someone I actually knew just by touching them. I had just entered the dream and was touching things to stabilize, when I touched a DC she changed into my sister.
Power? I guess so, if I need someone I can just change someone useless into the person I need I guess.

----------


## Mancon

Anything and everything really.

Some of my favorites:
-Elemental Bendings
-Flying
-Breathing Underwater
-Talking to Animals
-Summoning Objects or People
-Super Speed
-Invisibility
-Shape Shifting

 :Fame:

----------


## nzshaman

i can levitate and sometimes fly like super man, but when i do this i normally fly into this grey place where my dream ends, i sometime have mind control, the ability to walk through walls also i can pretty much summon any thing i want and those are pretty much my skills at the mo. if any one can help me split my consciousness(so im in two place at the same time)id be stoked happened two me when i was trippin once, so must be possible lol

----------


## Hukif

Just learned a few new powers, got back to Atom of Hate, can change the integrity of objects and make them excalibur-esque while holding them, fly again, steal energy, use matrix sense, too little right now but will get back on shape.

----------


## siuol

I can:
-walk through objects
-super jump and float
-fly if I have wings
-look like random inconspicuous objects to people I don't want finding me.
-once I created 6 energy hands that I made grab the air in one spot, and rip in all different directions to make a portal and hold it open.

----------


## Box77

The most recent one for me was to summon tornados from my hands.

----------


## WinRic

I made a vortex of pretty colors shoot out of my hands (was actually trying to shoot fire, but it didn't work)

It was kinda cool (my roommate DC was also doing it too)

----------


## StaySharp

So far:
-Flying
-Involuntary teleportation to cool places upon achieving full lucidity
-Breathing underwater

Once I get to it I seem to be good at controlling stuff but I haven't had the time to experience some more powers.

----------


## BobbyLance

-Summon trees
-Flying
-Move, jump and climb like an ape
-Summon fireballs
-Mind control a DC

----------


## SpecterSlash

1.(Strongest) Rocket Lancer - Able to spawn a rocket launcher that shoots giant pointy lance that instantly destroys monsters.  ::sniper:: 
2.(I Like Swords) Dual Sword - Holding 2 swords of these elements: Harmony/Discord, Fire/Ice.  :split: 
3.(Travelling Fast) Sword Wing - Dual Swords stick to my shoulders and form wings that look epic and i can fly. Harmony/Discord Wings, Fire/Ice Wings.  :vampire: 
4.(Transform) Primal Form - Transforms into something cool like a Lion, Wolf, Tiger, Pony :Uhm: .  :Werewolf: 
5.(Not Mastered) Randomizing Teleport - Teleports me somewhere random in a place stored in my mind. If I master it i can probably go to where the exact place i want to go.  :SleepMeditate2: 
6.(Trying To Learn) Force - Grabbing objects with your minds!  :SleepMeditate2: 
7.(Trying To Learn) Summon and Control DC - Lets me summon DCs and control their mind to do the "fun" stuff i want them to do.  :drool:   ::hump::

----------


## Vetle

-Flying
-Stopping Time
-Control Others
-Summoning people,objecs
-Time traveling to past and future (I did this once)

----------


## EpicZombeh

I can:
-move things by pointing
-control elements (most commonly air and fire)
-fly
-summon giant mosters to fight when I'm bored
-teleport (not very common)
-holy crap, I just realized I dream a lot about fire and giant monsters! (not a power, just thought I'd say that)

----------


## Hukif

Learned some new powers:
- Will destroyer
- Reinforcement
- Weak magic spells

I'm still so weak though...

----------


## zebrah

Some of the more common powers I use. 

-Flying
-Telekinesis
-Summoning
-Invincibility

----------


## StaySharp

I haven't done it in a LD yet but if I can do it without even knowing it's a dream I can do it even better in a LD. There was this dream were I was probably semi-lucid and I was seeing a moving comic of a girl who was trying to seduce the viewer, it was boring reading it so I just stepped right into, seeing her in front of me in full detail and stuff.
So to add to my list:
- Walking straight into a picture/comic/etc.

----------


## Zalzany

Only one power I am aware of doesn't always come into play often; its more of a rare deep sleep power. I can't really call it flying, it started off as hovering for a few secs, and last time I had it, I was basically weightless, and had to push my self off objects and walls with my legs to fly. Flight time seemed to very, although there was a couple that I could force myself to push off air, but it still felt very much like a muscle action not like I was soaring by other means.

----------


## MissLucy

Only things I've tried so far is flying, making vehicles fly and making objects and/or DCs appear. I summoned Capt Jack Sparrow, awwwwyeah XD

----------


## BobbyLance

Some of my super powers are Flight and Super Strength. I've once flew to space and grabbed this huge satellite then threw it the earth below. The last thing I saw was a burning city cause by the power of the collision.

----------


## Din

Recently in a lucid, I shot a blast of fire from my feet.  Must be because I've been playing too much Distorted Travesty.  d:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Recently did a "Fus Ro Dah (Unrelenting Force)" shout, from _Skyrim_:

----------


## fOrceez

Another special power of mine, being really bad at logic.

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Lol!! We should have a super-power smackdown for the title on that one!! 

Some of my lucid superpowers are blindness and stumbling around like I'm drunk.

I've also been able to fly and stick my head and shoulders through a window.

----------


## fOrceez

> ^ Lol!! We should have a super-power smackdown for the title on that one!! 
> 
> Some of my lucid superpowers are blindness and stumbling around like I'm drunk.
> 
> I've also been able to fly and stick my head and shoulders through a window.



 I was actually blind in one of my lucids last night. It was bloody crazy.




> Recently did a "Fus Ro Dah (Unrelenting Force)" shout, from _Skyrim_:



Did you actually shout Fus Ro Dah or did it just kinda happen as you breathed excess amount of air at someone? :O

----------


## fOrceez

> I was actually blind in one of my lucids last night. It was bloody crazy.







> Recently did a "Fus Ro Dah (Unrelenting Force)" shout, from _Skyrim_:



Did you actually shout Fus Ro Dah or did it just kinda happen as you breathed excess amount of air at someone? :O

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Did you actually shout Fus Ro Dah or did it just kinda happen as you breathed excess amount of air at someone? :O



I just shouted "FUS!"  :smiley: 

It was awesome, though. We were in a field of tall grass, with a river near us, and I could see the shockwave roll across the grass and water, into the distance. I blasted back some bandits that were robbing us, and scared a grizzly bear into running away, with the shout. Lol.

----------


## Banana King

> Recently did a "Fus Ro Dah (Unrelenting Force)" shout, from _Skyrim_:



So did I  :smiley:  Never reached the third rank effect though. The people I used it on would just stagger. I also tried Yol but only managed to create hot air that altered the light.

----------


## LabRat

This morning, I flew at supersonic speed towards the Moon and punched it into Oblivion.

----------


## Naiya

> This morning, I flew at supersonic speed towards the Moon and punched it into Oblivion.



lol, awesome....reminds me of DBZ actually.  ::D:

----------


## kiffakitty

I can levitate
I can kinda summon small objects in my hand (like if I need a knife to save my life, a sharp pencil will appear in my hand) 
I can mind control (although they are not pleased about it) 
I can go through things like a ghost
I can teleport if I walk into a mirror or through something
I can summon people by putting my hand into the wall and pulling them out
I can walk up walls and upside down on ceilings
I can slow down time/reverse time
I can turn people into animals

I would really like to learn how to set things on fire, or just make fire. I have tried many times, but the farthest I get is having a match appear in my hand. I try to light the match and it never works. Any tips? I am new here so maybe there is a section on that sort of thing.

----------


## TheDreamless

When I had a Lucid Dream before keeping track I had all these powers and the dream litterally lasted for the whole day.

-Flight
-Electron Manipulation (Lightning, Electricity, Magnetisum etc..)
-Speed (Up to the speed of light)
-Strength ( Lifting Planets )
-Wall Clining ( Static from Electrons )
-Metaphysical Summoning ( Dr. Strange like stuff )
-Breathing ( I could breathe in space, underwater and at high altitudes )
-Sensory Abilities ( All my senses were increased by a tonfold, I could like see universally )
-Mass Manipulation ( I had no organs or internal structures but nothing but bio-mass )
-Limitless Adrenline ( Time would slow right before I got attacked giving me time to dodge and counter )
-Reflexes ( I could dodge something coming towards me one milisecond before it hit )

I was basically an electric god!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I would really like to learn how to set things on fire, or just make fire. I have tried many times, but the farthest I get is having a match appear in my hand. I try to light the match and it never works. Any tips? I am new here so maybe there is a section on that sort of thing.



Welcome to Dream Views, Kiffakitty!  :Shades wink: 

Nice list of abilities you've got there. I use pyrokinesis every now and then (most recently, a couple of days ago). It usually works for me, but sometimes it doesn't.  ::?:  Depending on the situation, I'll either imagine my hand just like 'bursts' into flame (like with a 'fwooosh' of energy), or I'll just imagine it gradually 'caught fire', as if I touched something else that was on fire, and my hand caught it too.

I'm no expert with it, but I hope that helps at least a little. Lol.

Enjoy your stay!

----------


## superchaz

I can make cars work. Even If I don't turn on the ignition.

Beat dat

----------


## kiffakitty

> Welcome to Dream Views, Kiffakitty! 
> 
> Nice list of abilities you've got there. I use pyrokinesis every now and then (most recently, a couple of days ago). It usually works for me, but sometimes it doesn't.  Depending on the situation, I'll either imagine my hand just like 'bursts' into flame (like with a 'fwooosh' of energy), or I'll just imagine it gradually 'caught fire', as if I touched something else that was on fire, and my hand caught it too.
> 
> I'm no expert with it, but I hope that helps at least a little. Lol.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!



Hmmm, I think that would be way too difficult for me haha! That would be awesome though! I have tried many times to create fire, but I just cannot imagine it. I can't feel the warmth of it, and I can't see it.  To be honest, I don't really see fire that much in real life. Do you think lighting a match and watching it would help me imagine it? Can you actually feel any warmth from the fire?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hmmm, I think that would be way too difficult for me haha! That would be awesome though! I have tried many times to create fire, but I just cannot imagine it. I can't feel the warmth of it, and I can't see it.  To be honest, I don't really see fire that much in real life. Do you think lighting a match and watching it would help me imagine it? Can you actually feel any warmth from the fire?



It might prove to be a little easier than you think. The hardest part is just 'letting go' and being confident that it's going to work. The 'technique' (or the specific way _you_ visualize it happening) doesn't really matter all that much. As far as feeling it, sometimes I feel a dull warmth, but usually I won't feel anything at all, if it's my own fire. 

I would say that lighting a match might help you visualize how the flame might be born. Even better, though - if you have a fast internet connection - is watch some youtube videos. Are you into sci-fi/fantasy stuff? Watch some shows or movies with characters that generate fire: _Heroes, X-Men, Hellboy, Fantastic Four_, etc. Something like that. That should help give you some motivation.  :smiley:

----------


## LabRat

> When I had a Lucid Dream before keeping track I had all these powers and the dream litterally lasted for the whole day.
> 
> -Flight
> -Electron Manipulation (Lightning, Electricity, Magnetisum etc..)
> -Speed (Up to the speed of light)
> -Strength ( Lifting Planets )
> -Wall Clining ( Static from Electrons )
> -Metaphysical Summoning ( Dr. Strange like stuff )
> -Breathing ( I could breathe in space, underwater and at high altitudes )
> ...



So in a nutshell, Dr. Manhattan?  :tongue2:

----------


## Hwen

*Summoning objects (turning around expecting to find the object)
*limited telekinesis
*limited flying (remember the character of Woodstock from the peanuts cartoons?)
*a ability similar to telekinesis, which allows to to animate inanimate portrayals of animals (stareing at a model horse, pictureing it being able to move, then it starts moving around as though alive)
*super speed (usually by saying "ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!" very loudly)
*got beamed up to USS Enterprise by Scotty once, but recently have just been argueing with Capt. Kirk to let me aboard.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *super speed (usually by saying "ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!" very loudly)
> *got beamed up to USS Enterprise by Scotty once, but recently have just been argueing with Capt. Kirk to let me aboard.



LMao. I like these.  ::chuckle::

----------


## TheForgotten

I'm seriously considering investing in Skyrim due to the large number of dream inspired awesomeness I've seen over the past month.  Damn you DVers.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm seriously considering investing in Skyrim due to the large number of dream inspired awesomeness I've seen over the past month.  Damn you DVers.



Resistance is futile.  ::borg::  

lol

----------


## Aelfadl

i have augmented the age, health, and appearence of others including shapeing them into animals.
Flying in various ways, using fire bursts from my palms as propulsion, levitating, gliding, etc. Telepathy, mind alter, control. Creating pools of liquid that crystalize in my palm which have tranquilizing affects, even using them on myself to keep from waking due to excitement. Projecting an energy sheild which strengthens some of my powers, a beam which cuts through materials. Acute Telekenisis which can manipulate very acurately even using tools, animation, personifying objects, creating and scripting people and creatures. Pyro, lightning, frost.. Elements i usually employ as aural affects not as projectiles. I haven't teleported (on purpose) before, flight and creation are my go to. I haven't created weapons much, usually larger or more complex things. Im always strong and dont usually find it off that i can drag a truck over my shoulder even while jumping across freeways. I'm forgetting a few.. But it's been a while since i've been really into LDing.

----------


## Aelfadl

> The ability to be extremely condescending and ignorant.



ahahaha i wish i were on my pc so i could like this lol

----------

